

Why a hacker without work is like a lion without food - zbruhnke
http://www.zachbruhnke.com/why-a-hacker-without-work-is-like-a-lion-without-food

======
bartonfink
Websense won't let me get through, but the analogy absolutely holds. Every job
I've ever had, I've told people I'm happier trying to cram 10 hours of work
into an 8 hour day than I am trying to stretch 4 hours of work to stay busy.

Thus far, employers take me seriously roughly 0% of the time.

